# Barbarian Speedrift 35 Build - Clear in 3-4 Minuten



## ReaLBashman (11. März 2015)

Hallo Buffed Community,

 

ich wollte euch das Build für einen Speedrift Barb nicht vorenthalten.

Ihr findet es wie immer auf Diablofans.com. 

 

Link: http://www.diablofans.com/builds/53006-barbarian-speed-build-gr-35-3-4-min-to-clear-video

 

Grüße

 

Bashman


----------

